# Limited space help



## CWPWBONE1 (May 23, 2005)

I've got a 29.5 by 79 closet door looking for 4 lanes need some help with the layout.

Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

I am of no help..
That is a really small space...
Sorry


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## CWPWBONE1 (May 23, 2005)

*Sweet*

I was waiting to see you pop on I've really liked your other track layouts. If you need to know I have all tomy track. Two international sets and a 4 way split so I should have whatever you come up with on hand.

Thanks


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## CWPWBONE1 (May 23, 2005)

*Running 2 lanes*

Thanks for the ideas AFX I dig your stuff. I used one of your ideas only made a couple changes for a little longer track. If you get a chance could you work up another version but as a L style track I have another door left over. On another 
note I am runing just thunderjets and xtractions now and can't find the guide on upgrades to the tjets. I thought this site had one but I can't find it. i know there is limited thingds you can do but why not try. I ordered silicone tires weird jacks i believe. Any other ideas would be great.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## CWPWBONE1 (May 23, 2005)

I have 2 closet doors measuring 29.5 by 79 . I will join them at one end to make the L. Probally leave it as 2 lanes unless you have a good idea for 4 lanes.
My left over track leads me to think it needs to be quite twisty.

Thanks
Again


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

